# Why Do Grass Give Me Gas?



## nukkchorris (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been a daily smoker for over 2 years now, and the last 6 months have been strange....to say the least. Whenever I smoke, I get REALLY gassy. Usually out the top not bottom. I get so much pressure in my chest it hurts, and look like an idiot frantically trying to clear the gas. It comes up in surges, and is more of a deep, growling rush of air than a normal burp. The pressure can get so intense it causes me to have panic attacks, and if you've ever had one, you know they are no joke. Also, on a more gross note, lots of diarrhea usually follows very closely. 

At first, I thought it was my diet. I altered it with no change. Then I thought it may be the smoke, so I started to vaporize only. Nothing. So now I am on a weed break, 24 hours in to be exact, Probably why I'm up late typing this.... and NO GAS. For the first time in a few weeks I had a large meal and didn't spend the next 2 hours frantically burping to ease my pain. I blame the magic flight for being too awesome, nah jk, I love it. 

Has anyone experienced these symptoms? I don't want to stop getting high, but damn, for a young male in my 20's, I shouldn't have to deal with this. Is it anxiety or weed, or both?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't know how you would have transitioned but make sure you aren't swallowing the smoke versus inhaling it.

Anxiety can produce gas so if smoking makes you anxious that could be a trigger.


----------



## nukkchorris (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely not swallowing the smoke, I know better than that. It's not the smoke that causes discomfort, but the effect of the smoke that causes the severe indigestion. but like you said, the effect of the high could be anxiety. Maybe my body is telling me to give it a break for a while. hmmm


----------



## Learning2Hydro (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't know, but it has made me burp a lot too. Did wonders for my acid reflux though.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Altering your diet once with no change is not a scientifically valid approach to solving your issue. You must alter your diet over days, weeks, months; 1 item/food at a time. Process of elimination.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does just the opposite for me. 
It helps to relieve stomach/intestinal discomfort.

Do you buy or grow?
Maybe the purchased stuff had some funky shit in it.

Just read through some of the threads here or on other mj forums.
Some growers do CRAZY shit to their weed and then sell it.


----------



## nukkchorris (Apr 25, 2011)

I buy, used to grow but no time anymore. What I get is always top quality and changes strain every eighth I get. But ya, I believe there are some lazy growers out there, I always think "god I hope he flushed". 

Budlover, I have attempted to make my diet change permanent, however, I am a broke college student with little time. I've begun making my own homemade granola (organic oats, coconut oil, org dried fruits and nuts) for all snacking. Has helped a little. Does anyone here drink kombucha? I brew my own, and have worried that it could be screwing with my stomach. I mean it has gluconic acid, a natural thc detox, and I smoke daily. Maybe I got a battle going on inside me.


----------



## nukkchorris (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know whether anyone cares, but I want to post once more on this topic. I've haven't toked up in over 48 hours and not a single burping spell. No significant change in diet, just no herb. Feels quite nice actually. Wish there was an explanation but I guess everyone is different. 

Peace and Love


----------



## laurence oneill (May 6, 2011)

i get it once in a while and it starts a few minutes after i smoke when it does happen and i get chest pains too causing a panic attack bc i thought i was having a hart attack,im in my mid 20s and i havent had any problems lately but i havent smoked for 6 days, i think its the pot personally bc i nevr have that problem when im not smoking


----------



## Luger187 (May 7, 2011)

have u tried an edible? see if it still makes you burp. if it does, a scientist needs to study you


----------



## laurence oneill (May 8, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> have u tried an edible? see if it still makes you burp. if it does, a scientist needs to study you


eddibles do the same thing for me but tincture doesnt....its weird but i never got gas from tincture and only tincture.


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

I used to get gas when I smoked. I would get that empty hollow stomach feeling after smoking and I would start burping. I do not smoke on an empty stomach anymore and also try to eat or drink something right after smoking and it no longer happens.


----------



## Total Head (May 9, 2011)

maybe the munchies are doing some shit to the contents of your belly. sometimes if i get the munchies my gut will gurgle like there's stuff moving around in there. the air's gotta go somewhere. try smoking on a full stomach and see if you still get gas.


----------



## Weedsss (Dec 10, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to share my analysis from my similar experience. When I was between 23-30 years of age, about the years 93'-2000' I spoked weed whenever I wrote music lyrics. It would give me super focus, and I became super weedman with creativity. Years later, one day the weed made my lungs feel full of smoke, and the only way to aleviate the problem was to burp, letting out the air. Sometimes I would have to burp alot, and often just to get rid, of what I later discovered was anxiety. So what do you know weed gives me anxienty after all these years of smoking, so I stopped a month of smoking to test. It did it again, months later, same. A year, same. So what I discovered and finally having a break thru, is that all along it's the strain of weed that has changed since the 90's. These growers are putting chemicals in it that some smokers body's can't deal with. Recently I found some weed that was dry, and had a familiar smell that I remembered from the 90's tried it and it did not give me anxiety. The Indika, and Sativa, not sure I'm spelling it right, gave me anxiety. The weed I had the other day, was not as leafy with the sorta smooth hairy coating, but yet dry. I kept telling my friends, I need that weed from the 90's. Some people have stronger tolorance to it, but I don't. Know yours. I don't know the name of the weed I smoked, because I took a pinch, from a friend of a friends stash from the music studio. I think if you're having this problem, try simpler weed, if you can find it, might be that organically grown back yard shit who knows, might gets you high for 15min, and dissapear, then you have to tote again. So what you won't have anxiety, and you'll be able to smoke and enjoy youself. Save that new shit for Snoop Dog and Wiz Khalifa weed heads. Know your limit, or suffer the consequence. SIMPLER WEED!!!


----------



## kittykerri (May 21, 2012)

same problem any way I took it - smoke, eat, tea...Felt the same frustration trying to figure out why it was doing this. I too use it for creativity. I seek insight...prehaps simpler weed?


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 22, 2012)

maybe all your insides are relaxed from you smoking and the air just flows better down there


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2012)

laurence oneill said:


> eddibles do the same thing for me but tincture doesnt....its weird but i never got gas from tincture and only tincture.


Horses for courses ... and tinctures for sphincters. cn


----------



## missnu (May 22, 2012)

You might be looking at some serious heartburn....for whatever reason MJ gives a good many people heart burn


----------



## mtxdemon (May 25, 2012)

missnu said:


> You might be looking at some serious heartburn....for whatever reason MJ gives a good many people heart burn



This is totally true!!!
Since I started to smoke weed I had several issues but I fixed all!! First Just go to a Doctor and tell yours problems!!
The most common problem is after you smoke some strains direct you wanna eat everything!! THIS IS A SHIT!!!
man your stomach is not made of platinum , aka many people smoke weed to relief the anxious perhaps some strains make you more anxious and wanna eat until you fell your stomach is full!! THAT's COMPLETED WRONG after a while you are gonna have several problems!!

Actually I discovery the power of Sativas and during my day just smoke that shit and in the night a good INDICA and I DO NOT EAT MORE otherwise I will wake up coughing a lot because of acid re flux 

Just try smoke less weed make more exercises everything in excess is NOT GOOD for your body even water in excess can kill you!!


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

not me, but cigs give me the shits.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 9, 2017)

nukkchorris said:


> I've been a daily smoker for over 2 years now, and the last 6 months have been strange....to say the least. Whenever I smoke, I get REALLY gassy. Usually out the top not bottom. I get so much pressure in my chest it hurts, and look like an idiot frantically trying to clear the gas. It comes up in surges, and is more of a deep, growling rush of air than a normal burp. The pressure can get so intense it causes me to have panic attacks, and if you've ever had one, you know they are no joke. Also, on a more gross note, lots of diarrhea usually follows very closely.
> 
> At first, I thought it was my diet. I altered it with no change. Then I thought it may be the smoke, so I started to vaporize only. Nothing. So now I am on a weed break, 24 hours in to be exact, Probably why I'm up late typing this.... and NO GAS. For the first time in a few weeks I had a large meal and didn't spend the next 2 hours frantically burping to ease my pain. I blame the magic flight for being too awesome, nah jk, I love it.
> 
> Has anyone experienced these symptoms? I don't want to stop getting high, but damn, for a young male in my 20's, I shouldn't have to deal with this. Is it anxiety or weed, or both?


I know this is an old thread but I've had this problem for years. The SAME exact feeling and reaction that you had. I could not figure it out at first but I noticed it happened almost 5 to 10 minutes after I smoked. It didn't happen all the time and it didn't matter what weed I smoked or what food I ate before, or if I didn't eat at all.

It mostly happened if I smoked too much and my stomach and esophagus would seem like they tightened up. My chest would start to hurt and I would get shortness of breath. Then I would have this huge burp start to build up and all of a sudden it would SLOWLY start squeezing out of my throat. Then this would repeat over and over for sometimes 2 hours or more.

I tried eating cookies and gummies and the same thing would happen when the treats were too strong.

So I started to pay close attention to what really caused this to happen. It's not smoke cause the same thing happens with treats or vape. I believe it may be the amount you smoke which then causes an anxiety reaction which makes the gas even worse. I believe something in the stomach and lower esophagus tightens/closes up and is not able to quickly release the huge amount of gas that's forming in your belly. So it builds up and gives a sore feeling to your chest until you burp it out.

If the burp seems to slowly "squeeze" out of your stomach then our symptoms match up pretty well.

So, in conclusion. I think strong weed, or too much THC, plus creating an anxiety situation, tightens stomach and/or esophageal muscles causing the gas to build up without a clear escape route. This in turn makes the anxiety worse and the gas worse.

But there is a quick cure if you have access to a good doctor who is understanding of your situation. The thing that works for me is called Alprazolam. Just a .25 mg pill and my gas and anxiety subside within 10 to 15 minutes. Now .25 is the lowest does you can take but I might take 2 or 3 of these a month so they work easy on me. Others might need a slightly higher dose.

Remember, I am no doctor, but I do know the symptoms well. This also may need to be studied closer because it seems to be more of this going around than first realized. It may be that some doctors haven't been able to put this together yet because many people go to the hospital for this and wont admit weed use.

It's been 5 years, let's see if anyone else has these symptoms now.


----------



## TroubledPatient (Jul 17, 2017)

Hotwired said:


> I know this is an old thread but I've had this problem for years. The SAME exact feeling and reaction that you had. I could not figure it out at first but I noticed it happened almost 5 to 10 minutes after I smoked. It didn't happen all the time and it didn't matter what weed I smoked or what food I ate before, or if I didn't eat at all.
> 
> It mostly happened if I smoked too much and my stomach and esophagus would seem like they tightened up. My chest would start to hurt and I would get shortness of breath. Then I would have this huge burp start to build up and all of a sudden it would SLOWLY start squeezing out of my throat. Then this would repeat over and over for sometimes 2 hours or more.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting and also very helpful. I have been experiencing these issues on and off for some time now. Your description, especially the slow burps squeezing out, sounds like I am explaining it. Naturally, I also then begin to worry about heart issues and that gets me really panicky and anxious. I am able to run, workout, exercise vigorously and never experienced anything abnormal. In fact, it seems this symptoms only arise when I'm idle. I believe this is due to my mind having the 'time' to fixate on the issues and begin freaking out. Whereas when I'm busy, I don't think about it or notice it. Plus, I've never actually blacked out, fainted, etc. There are times where I will get very anxious and it seems like i could pass out, but never do I actually begin to 'fade to black' or actually pass out. I have had them at times where I hadn't used any thc but it does seem like the thc can trigger it. I do not smoke or drink at all either.

I've always wondered how Xanax would help because if it was more mental (I do believe it is more than mental but I think the mental side is what blows it out of proportion, and actually causes the issues) then something like a low dose of Xanax would help tremendously. That being said, I really don't want to begin taking prescription medicine if I can help it. Do you only take the Alprazolam when you feel an attack coming on? Or as soon as an attack occurs?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 20, 2017)

I only take it after an attack occurs and I get too anxious to control how I feel. 95% of the time I burp it out and in 10 minutes I'm good. If I can control it in my head and tell myself it's only gas, then the anxiety relaxes a bit and things calm down pretty quickly. But the 5% of the time it gets out of control I take the xanax and I'm better in 10 to 15 minutes, 20 tops.


----------

